# GSD Adolescence



## wednesdaay (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello all,

Forgive me in advanced if you see this type of post all of the time. I generally pop in a few times a year and dont read everything.

So, a year ago I got a cute little GSD puppy (my first) and I was confident I could raise the little guy.

I took him to dog parks and to doggy daycare for the first year of his life. He was the model pup. He was great with people and other dogs...

Well, on his one year birthday (he is still intact) largely because of the Dr. Becker video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enPCZA1WFKY

He has become a dog that wants to fight with every dog he sees. He is very protective of our home and no longer welcomes people like he did a few months ago.

I am 86'd from our favorite dog park because of a 3 incident day and the other day he lunged at a toddler.

We decided to get him neutered in an attempt to calm him down. Can you all offer any advice or resources on how to handle him in this stage? He is great with us and the cat mostly no biting, no aggression whatsoever...

We have looked into professional training which we will send him through when he heals from the surgery.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The video you linked to says that desexing an animal can lead to behavioral problems. If you have a dog that already has behavioral problems, why would do a procedure that would increase the risk of having even more behavioral problems?


----------



## wednesdaay (Feb 4, 2015)

Well he's a cryptochid so he needs it done for health reasons but desexing apparently calms aggression. I was trying to hit the magic 2.5 year mark that seems to be the best of both worlds.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Why "send him to" training? Do it yourself. Your dog is an adolescent. They are bratty, their hormones kick in but their brain is not caught up. They act out, they defy, they push. It's what happens. 

You need to be working with him EVERYDAY. He need rules and boundaries and limitations.(sorry to quote the dreaded Caesar Milan, but it's fitting). He needs exercise, he need to engage his mind, and he needs consistency in training and rules. 

Find a trainer now, start working with him now.


----------



## wednesdaay (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes. I work with him every day. He gets plenty of exercise. I just do not know how to train out aggression for other dogs without access to other dogs.


----------



## Pb&Nelly (Oct 18, 2015)

This is almost exactly what I've been going through, except my pup is worse. Started at about 9 months old, and even with professional help he has just progressively became worse. I keep trying new trainers and nothing has helped as of yet. I wish I could offer some advice, but guess just posting so you know you're not the only one.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wednesdaay,

I'm not a kissass but the thoughts gsdsar posted make sense to me...my current GSD is dog reactive and in my journey to beat this has involved what gsdsar posted....you won't go wrong with upping the obedience. The more control you have with your dog you will be able to expose your dog to the element with stricter or more defined "rules and boundaries and limitations"...and expectations/confidence.

SuperG


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

A Schutzhund club helped me with obedience and adolescence issues. My GSD needed leadership and I needed training. I got the training I needed and my GSD has been much, much better. Focus was the primary issue.


----------

